# New Loach, but what type?



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Went to pick up a small loach for one of my tanks today, and they had him listed as an Angelicus Botia. He is very small, only about two inches long, but he really doesn't look like the breed. Is this simply how that breed looks juvenile? I only question since certain breeds of loaches seem to have different temperaments and adult sizes/appearances, and I want to make sure I put him in the right tank as he gets older.


----------



## Ralij (May 16, 2014)

Closest I could find is possibly a Burmese Loach, though its noted that they are often mistaken for a lot of different types as juveniles, but will become more apparent what species it is as it grows.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

That's what I figured. He's doing fine in the tank, so I figure right now he'll be good where he is. I was just curious, since so many fish aren't labeled properly in some stores.


----------

